# CafePress vs PrintMojo?



## TobiasK (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm looking at starting a t-shirt business, I have plenty of designs that would look great on shirts, I'm always sketching and drawing so I will never run out of material. I have been looking into CafePress and PrintMojo. I have read a variety of opinions about these services. I believe they are great to start out if i have little or no cash up front. So I am maintly interested to find out which service is better. I already know that CafePress is a print on demand service, yet I have read that downsides to that is the quality isn't as great. As far as PrintMojo, it seems the quality is better yet you pay a little upfront and pray that the product sells. Any suggestions? Are there other better services out there besides these two?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Despite being in the same service area (fulfillment) they're pretty radically different approaches.

Which one you go with depends on a lot of factors. How many shirts you think you can sell, how much capital you can afford to invest, how much confidence you have in your product (sometimes confidence is foolhardy - being uncertain of sales potential is not the same as doubting yourself).

Personally, of the two, the only one I would consider is PrintMojo - but that's because it matches my needs better.

With either store, I would suggest marketing your product is a better tactic than sitting back and praying for sales 

There are many other services that are similar to Cafepress, not so many that are similar to PrintMojo. If you browse this section of the forums there are sub-forums for many of them.


----------



## GraduateClothing (Feb 22, 2009)

It doesnt really matter wich one you use. Your going to have to go out and market your shirts anyways. Sitting back and just waiting for sales never works no matter what site you use.


----------



## TobiasK (Mar 13, 2009)

Oh, I didn't mean it to come off the way I did. I'm not planning on just sitting there praying for sales. I do plan on advertising. I was more interested in the quality of the prints. I have just read that PrintMojo's quality is a lot better than CafePress. Also I was wondering which one is more user friendly and so on.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

TobiasK said:


> I have just read that PrintMojo's quality is a lot better than CafePress.


It is.

Depending on what kind of products you want to offer, one or the other will also be better. PrintMojo is better for offering a range of clothing (e.g. t-shirt brands that Cafepress doesn't offer, etc.), but Cafepress is better for offering all kinds of random customisable stuff (like digital video cameras).



TobiasK said:


> Also I was wondering which one is more user friendly and so on.


Not having used them myself I couldn't say. However, they've both been around for a long time, they both have many users, they've both had time to build up a support database, experience in dealing with customer's needs, etc. and I would happily bet that both are user friendly.


----------

